# Meet Lola's sister Roxy



## lola'smommy (Dec 19, 2005)

I have never seen this section. I don't know why I never saw it. Well, then I must share my Boston Terrier, Roxy with you. Her and Lola are great pals and get into all kinds of trouble together. Their fav. game is BITEY FACE!!!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Wendy - Roxy is Beautiful! How old is she....how big is she? She looks to be a fairly tall dog and I always thought they were shorter. Could be the way I'm looking at the picture though.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

OMG, I thought it was a boxer. I don't know much about most the other breeds. I've only owned beagles, somoyed, lab and beagle/basset and chow though in the past.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

She is a cutie. When i was young we had a sort of neighbor (nobody really lived that close) who had a BT and it's name was Stinky. Was the first BT I had ever seen. As a matter of fact, just about the only dogs I had really seen were the settes and pointers that most everyone around there owned, a couple of collies and a few hounds. Had never seen a full grown dog that small and with NO TAIL to speak of.


----------



## lola'smommy (Dec 19, 2005)

She's just a fat ass and she doesn't like me taking her picture. So, she sticks her lip out and puts her ears back. She is 3 yr. old and she's **** near 28 pounds. She's a bit on the healthy side and on the bigger end of BT. But, looking at her, in general, NO she isn't big. But, by BT standards, yea she's a little big. I love Roxy to death and never thought I could love another dog...until Lola found us. But, with Roxy I can just look at her a certain way, or talk to her like an adult and she will understand. Like a simple. No, it's not that one go get the other one. And, she does it. I just say, "go to bed" and she goes to her dog bed. 
I think she's a great match for a GR because she will play ball to the death and just loves to wrestle and play like GR's tend to love to do.


----------

